# You got served!



## Grenadier (May 9, 2007)

The result of this tragic event reminds me of the South Park Episode that mocked the original movie "You Got Served!":

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/bizarre/4787825.html




> Man Dies in Parking Lot Dance Competition
> Wednesday, May 09, 2007
> Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## CoryKS (May 9, 2007)

Great, now I have Michael Jackson's "Beat It" looping through my brain.


----------



## JBrainard (May 9, 2007)

Tragic? True. But I'm thinkin' more "Darwin Awards" than "tragic" myself.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 9, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Tragic? True. But I'm thinkin' more "Darwin Awards" than "tragic" myself.


 
Definitely a Darwin contender.


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Great, now I have Michael Jackson's "Beat It" looping through my brain.


 

Me too, thanks for that image


----------

